# Largemouth mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

put the finishing touches on this bass today.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Larry, what kind of gloss do you use? Nice Bass.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Gus...its called envirotex its a 2 part pour on resin.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

yep, I thought so. Thanks


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

That's a dandy bass. How long was it? I've considered using environ-tex but was worried about the dripping. Don't you pour that on the fish while it's laying down with the show side up? It seems like the excess would run down halfway to the wallside and then drip. If it does that and then "kicks" how do you deal with the drips hanging down around the edges of the fish? One other question. Can environ-tex be thinned with anything so it can be brushed on instead of pouring? Thanks for any help on that.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

it is 22". yes thats how you put it on, very,very,very carefully. no you cannot thin it out and brush it on, at least as far as i know.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

why do you like to use the pour on stuff vs the alternative? any advantage/disadvantages?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

neil duffey said:


> why do you like to use the pour on stuff vs the alternative? any advantage/disadvantages?


 
I currently use the 2 part glossy cause it allows for a nice thick glossy coat. I've used the spray and it just doesn't go on thick enough without creating runs and sags. So I've just started using the 2 part and in my opinion it looks much better!!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

usually I show the customer both goss finishes then have them chose. Some like thick gloss, some like it light.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

in my opinion the pour on gives a thicker deeper gloss.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

That stuff gives off some seriously nasty vapors! Hope your using a respirator. Breathing that crap over the next 15 years can cause some brain problemms..problems..will mess with you!

Great job!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i guess its personal preference, im not a fish guy we all know i do more birds and bones, but the two fish i did in school we used a spray on gloss in 4 coats... nothing too thick. i get the thick gloss, it gives it the wet covered in water look, but imo it gives off too much glare. iv got alot of learning to do in the fish dept(and any where really) thanks for the explanation guys. i may give it a try if i pick up fish.


----------

